# Opening HLW 4-4-0 motor brick



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Help!!!
I'm at the stage of isolating wheel pick ups and motors leads. Upon close inspection I've found rim wipers mounted within the brick. Because they are spring loaded I'm already looking forward to flying parts. What else should I be wary of, when I open the unit?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hard to beliieve I'm a pioneer! Me? A late bloomer! 

So nobody (what's seen this thread) has opened one? 
Time to refreshen the thread then, gots to get more peepers on this.... 

Stan? You on vacation? I remember a promise that this one would be easier than the C-16! Didn't need to remove the wheels on that one tho'! 

Oh well off to work... I hope there are some clues for the weekend of 'making parts' from a reliable runner! 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry John! I saw your thread but I've never opened one!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Steve, 
Dang, now I have to clean my work bench, so I can tell what parts fall out! That will take longer than the operation! 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, John, just spotted this thread. It depends on how old your motor block is. I believe that the first 4-4-0s that HLW put out had the Flying spring plungers, but the later ones (the majority, I think) have the LGB style enclosed plungers. The motor block is quite simple, but there is some isolating tape between the brass connectors that may stick to one side or another. Other than the four housing screws, the rest is mostly pressure fit. There is a single brass piece on each side that picks up from the plungers and connects to the motor. Nothing tricky about these at all, unless you have the flying pick-ups version. 
Chris 
PS. Can't remember exactly, but there may be a small ball bearing packed in the grease at each end of the motor shaft. (Not sure about this one, I may be remembering a different block).


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The clam shell LGB motor blocks had ball bearings sitting in plastic "cups" at the ends of the motor shaft to absorb end play thrust.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow what a great site! 
Just got off the phone with 'our' Stan. 

I don't need to open the brick, just remove the wheels and disable the plunger brushes that ride the rim. 
2 styles of brushes were used; one will pop out and the others get pulled out and snapped off (brushes). 

Thanks guys. 
Chris I love your work. 

John


----------

